# I'd have a hard time going in this bathroom!!



## stsinner (May 7, 2009)




----------



## B Kennedy (May 7, 2009)

lol that's great.  I wonder what type of establishment thats from


----------



## bigtwinky (May 7, 2009)

I wonder how much of an influence on your choice of urinals the pictures behind them have


----------



## coreduo (May 7, 2009)

LOL! I find it funny too.


----------



## cereal83 (May 7, 2009)

They have those in several bathrooms at bars now in days. Also have tv screens in some higher class places


----------



## stsinner (May 7, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I wonder how much of an influence on your choice of urinals the pictures behind them have



I think I'd favor the tape measure girl, and not the laughing photog...


----------



## woojiebear (May 7, 2009)

baahahahahahah*snort*hahah
epic


----------



## Hobbes (May 8, 2009)

LMFAO! ROFL! 
This picture is sooooo bad hahahaha!
I know I would rather let my bladder explode than taking a leak in that washroom


----------



## stsinner (May 8, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> I know I would rather let my bladder explode than taking a leak in that washroom



LOL... I hear you..  When I was in the Army I had a Top Secret security clearance for the enitre 8 years, and because of that we'd have random piss-tests to check for drugs..  

It was always just one of the NCO's from the unit adminsitering it, and some were cool about it and would let you go into a stall to fill the bottle, but some were real dicks about it and would have you stand at a urinal and they would look over the divider right at your willy....  I couldn't go at all!!!  I'd stand there for hours!!   And they were men!


----------



## Hobbes (May 11, 2009)

stsinner said:


> LOL... I hear you..  When I was in the Army I had a Top Secret security clearance for the enitre 8 years, and because of that we'd have random piss-tests to check for drugs..
> 
> It was always just one of the NCO's from the unit adminsitering it, and some were cool about it and would let you go into a stall to fill the bottle, but some were real dicks about it and would have you stand at a urinal and they would look over the divider right at your willy....  I couldn't go at all!!!  I'd stand there for hours!!   And they were men!



haha glad that I didn't have to do any military service in Sweden ^^ I know those guys were just doing their job but it still sounds weird that they were staring at you while you were taking a leak. Well I would probably tell them to shoot me rather than letting someone watching me lol.


----------



## Battou (May 11, 2009)

Interesting find...


----------

